# VMR | Wheels - Introducing the New Flow Formed Series, VMR V810



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*Introducing an all-new design utilizing revolutionary Flow-Forming technology!*


The *VMR Wheels V810* offers aggressive aesthetics, optimal fitment, and forged wheel performance at a fraction of the price. 
The V810 is the forefront to our Flow-Formed Series utilizing state of the art flow forming equipment, allowing for a lightweight, single piece monoblock design!​

*Features:*

Flow Formed Technology
~20% Reduction in Weight
Optimized Fitments
Single Piece Concave
Distinct Undercut Lip
Compatible with tire pressure sensors
19" 735kg (1620lbs), 18" 690kg (1521lbs) Per Wheel Weight Rating, tested according to JWL/VIA/SAE/TUV guidelines

*Initial Sizes & Fitments:*

5x112:

18x8.5 ET35
18x8.5 ET45
18x9.5 ET45 (66.6mm bore)

19x8.5 ET35
19x8.5 ET45
19x9.5 ET40 (66.6mm bore)

*Standard Finishes:*

Hyper Silver

*Premium Finishes:*

Any Powder Coat Color Offered by VMR Wheels

For more information such as pricing, and recommended fitments, please contact me directly via PM, by phone at 714-442-7916 EXT 107, by email at [email protected], or any of our authorized dealers.





































High Resolution Product Photos 
Z4M Photos
E46 M3 Photos
BMW 1-series Photos
Audi S5 Photos​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

19" Flow-Formed V810 In-stock now!!

Photo Credit: Bruce Dinh


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

19" Flow-Formed VMR V810 in-stock now!!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V810 19x8.5 ET35 
V810 19x9.5 ET40 ( 1 set left for powder coat !!! ) 

*IN STOCK NOW!*


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Order your set today!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Reserve your set today!

18x8.5 - 20.4 LBS
19x8.5 - 22 LBS


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Reserve your set today!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

PMs replied!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

18x8.5 ~ 20.4LBS
19x8.5 ~ 22LBS
19x9.5 ET40 - 22.6LBS 
19x10 ET40 - 24LBS


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom powder coat available upon request!

Sparkle Silver


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Photo credit : Bruce Dinh


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------

